# Crimped fur behind ears



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Zali has gorgeous crimping behind her ears and on the bottom of her feet (paws). I thought it was totally normal but everyone who meets her comments on it, and some people think I've crimped her hair somehow ????????

Her coat is coming in quite wavy - her mum's was very wavy. Is she likely to lose her crimps? I hope not.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Tessa had these all her life. Even on her ear and not just behind. Saadiah has them. She had them on her ear, but I think she's slowly losing them, but the back of her ears are still full of them.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I remember when Brooks' crimping came in, people often commented on it. I love it. It isn't as noticeable as when he was younger


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

My 12yr old still has her lovely crimps, so lets hope your in luck and they stay! They are one of my favorite bits!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra has a wavy coat and cute crimping on and behind her ears.
I love it and I think it softens her face and makes her more lovable.
Hubs want to trim it, and I'm fighting him on that one!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the wavey coat and crimping go together. Penny has always had both. I love it too.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

My Scout has this, I was just asking my husband how we should trim it a little. Noahs hair grows in a way he never needs trimming on the ears, with the exception to the inside.

Scout on the other hand had crimps behind his ears and on top. it's cute - but he always look likes he has bed head or needs a trim. His ears are different as well, he seems to have less ear in back, more in front...so the crimps cover that. (where the ear folds, he seems to have less than Noah in the back side) So if I trim that long stuff - you will see the inside of his ear from behind.


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Bauer had that on top of his head and both ears. It was much more pronounced for the first few years, but he never lost his crimps!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank has crimped hair behind his ear. It seems to mat easier so I have to make sure to keep it brushed.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy only has it a little. EsJay's Molson however... he is a crimping machine (or was when he was younger). He gets it on his chest as well as around his ears. I think she has quite a few pictures of it while he's damp.


----------

